# '94 D21 Steering col cover



## jewest3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Know part not available anymore but anyone know of where I can find one? Been looking on ebay, etc.

part - 48470-3B000

Tilt wheel, 4WD, Grey int color, 6 cylinder, 5 spd


----------



## jp2code (Jun 2, 2011)

There is a For Sale section on Infamous Nissan. Sometimes they have steering columns for sale.

I think I have the lower half of a tilt wheel, but it's black, IIRC.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Try Car-Part.com--Used Auto Parts Market.


----------



## jewest3 (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks much, did find a guy on infamous that may have one.


----------

